# New replaced sewer backs up



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Had a customer who had his sewer main replaced commercial building.

First time out snaked sewer Line completely full like an eggroll 9 hrs to clear with jet. Told him your going to have to dig this is not rite. "Refused" 

2nd time sewer backed up again 7 hrs to clear full of crap again told him you need camera major problems here. "Refused" You will be digging this line.

3rd time it backed up full of crap again. Still "Refused Camera" so I said fine I will camera line free because this is a pain the the azz.
Found 2 major sags line was 140 ft only a small sink and a 1.6 gallon flush toilet. Sewer had to make a full loop with turns and dips and an old hack install. Drainage was not even making it to the street sewer lateral had breach leaching under parking lot. Told him I knew something was wrong.

So finally they dig with local excavator runs new sewer line out the back strait to street. Ask excavator and owner if he would like me to camera to make sure from new connection to street was open with no problems "Refused" excavator said done this hundreds of times I tested with a garden hose to test drainage you charged my customer enough. OK

Guess what 2 months later " Today" around 9ish line is backed up had another plumber try to use a push snake and could not get past new connection on sewer repair. Excavator Asked If I could come out and camrea line
My reply "Sorry I charged your customer enough" I can't help you have a nice day.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

That's awesome!


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Just got back had to post.
This is not over yet. :no: This all happed today. love short rides good story to share.
City DPW calls me around 12:40 ask's if I could come out and camera line because it was so close to the road. Tell DPW sure thing be out right away.
I get there excavator, DPW and owner are there. DPW say's thanks for coming out so fast no problem. Dirty look from excavator.
Excavator says city line not his repair bla bla excuses. I camera line
His connection failed not city problem . Town says ok bill the excavator because he's your customer now :laughing: he was at fault. Wrote hime the bill.
Have a nice day.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Justice...:thumbup:

In love it when a plan comes together...


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

UnclogNH said:


> Just got back had to post.
> This is not over yet. :no: This all happed today. love short rides good story to share.
> City DPW calls me around 12:40 ask's if I could come out and camera line because it was so close to the road. Tell DPW sure thing be out right away.
> I get there excavator, DPW and owner are there. DPW say's thanks for coming out so fast no problem. Dirty look from excavator.
> ...



Sounds like you kept it professional, nice job. I still would have billed the city if they're the ones that called you out and let them deal with billing the excavator.
You did your job, you offered to do more but they refused. Just think how much money the customer could have saved if he would have listened to your professional advice first.:thumbsup:


----------



## express (Nov 22, 2008)

I agree with ironranger (has anyone ever said that?) you customer was the city not the excavator, could be a problem if they don't pay.


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

express said:


> I agree with ironranger (has anyone ever said that?) you customer was the city not the excavator, could be a problem if they don't pay.


 Thats the way I do it now to, bill the one who called. I learned the hard way. Took 6 months to get paid 5600.00. Never again.:furious:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

how did his connection fail?


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

house plumber said:


> how did his connection fail?


6 inch SDR new from building. Cut SDR end to 5 inch steel pipe not cast but steel. Connected with a 6 inch fernco
If he would have dug 3 more feet he could have removed all the 5 inch steel he would have found 6 inch clay. New SDR was cut short of steel by atleast an 
1 1/2 maybe 1 3/4 inches short of steel pipe can you say stress. Steel pipe was lose into clay pipe 3 feet away. Stress on fernco and lose steel to clay caused pipe to sink. most likely due to back fill  and or bad connections :whistling2:

The 5 inch steel got me City believes it was scrap from old mill to make hack connection years ago. Building was a post office then a store/gas station now real-estate office. 
City does not want to dig to city sewer 15 feet to street to busy of an intersection. Only If they only used camera to check first. Yes, I will get paid Town says he good for it just a bit of a hot head. The clay pipe to city sewer is in great shape.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

wow. nice. Do they inspect sewer taps up there? I know someplaces if they are outside city limits they don't need inspections. That's how it was in my hometown in Illinois.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

house plumber said:


> wow. nice. Do they inspect sewer taps up there? I know someplaces if they are outside city limits they don't need inspections. That's how it was in my hometown in Illinois.


Back then no ,now yes even after what I saw I question if they do. If it ran it was good DPW tells me. People took building materials to build homes from mills back then. I'm new to this area 5 years now. I was used to working where plumbing had rules in the city.
Town did not keep record on where laterals tied into city sewer. Ask do you know where its tied in No clue. :blink: you mean no records? Nothing pre 70s If you find out let us know. :laughing:
"It's not just a job it's an adventure"


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

When we run a sewer in Dunedin Fl we have to roll a croque ball from the house to the tap. That's how the inspector tests to see if it has fall. He has a little catcher thing it sticks in the c.o. at the tap.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

house plumber said:


> When we run a sewer in Dunedin Fl we have to roll a croque ball from the house to the tap. That's how the inspector tests to see if it has fall. He has a little catcher thing it sticks in the c.o. at the tap.


 Thats a really good idea. Here they look at flow and look at connection.
I don't think they even checked or inspected.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Of course, we have to fill all sewers with water for test.


----------



## cajunplumberjoe (Mar 26, 2009)

Good Job Unclog----with Installers Like That You Should Stay Busy--do They Let Operators Install The Sewer Or Was He A Plumber? We Have That Problem Around Here Occasionally-- Plumber Lets His Laborers Install Sewer--my Money Begins To Roll In...........


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

cajunplumberjoe said:


> Good Job Unclog----with Installers Like That You Should Stay Busy--do They Let Operators Install The Sewer Or Was He A Plumber? We Have That Problem Around Here Occasionally-- Plumber Lets His Laborers Install Sewer--my Money Begins To Roll In...........


 He is not a plumber just an excavator. I don't do any excavator work here not worth it. Everyone is related to one Seen them dig for $600 
Not worth buying renting or getting involved sad. Just clear move on to next. Most customers refuse camera because they think it costs to much. 
Camera solves and prevents many problems and in many cases saves money.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

All sewers here require a permit, and inspections. What the hell is going on up there?


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> All sewers here require a permit, and inspections. What the hell is going on up there?


The wild west here. Handy men, DIY, Push tape snakes galore. For all I know this excavator might be related to the inspector.
That's why I went to just drain cleaning. No plumbing no waste of gas to be out bid by a hack. Everyone has a plumber friend or related to an excavator. Not worth it.
I'm the only one up here with any real sewer equipment other than Roto rip off. Clear it then move on. I do work with some of the older plumbers when they need a second hand these guys are having it tuff soon to retire and they are glad.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Man that sucks, no wonder you "hate to complain."


----------

